# wala's in the house ;)



## wala (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

wala here, I'm on a couple of other boards just like this, looks good here. 

Been training for just over 3 years, its all I do and think about. 156lb when I started out (i'll put up a coulple of old pics hopefully) and currently 200lb.

Hopefully I can learn a few new things on here and also use my knowldge to help out if poss...

See you round the forum


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Malley there, Double D here. Glad to see I convinced you to come aboard.


----------



## wala (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Malley there, Double D here. Glad to see I convinced you to come aboard.



well i cant say you tried too hard, but i got a feeling you know whats what, so here i am....  Cheers for referrin me


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

You will find you have alot more in common with guys here than you do at the other place.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey Wala. I see a fellow Wii fan has finally joined this here fitness forum. Welcome!


----------



## wala (Jan 17, 2007)

yeh ABCs, love the Wii, dont play it alot with work, gym and being on here learning... but i do like a little Wii sports and rayman lol and i have zelda too - the only reason i actually bought it in the first place


----------



## ABCs (Jan 17, 2007)

wala said:


> yeh ABCs, love the Wii, dont play it alot with work, gym and being on here learning... but i do like a little Wii sports and rayman lol and i have zelda too - the only reason i actually bought it in the first place



Haha nice man. Yeah I have the Wii with 6 games and the 360 with a shitload of games and I get to play MAYBE 30 minutes every other day if i'm lucky due to my training and work schedule.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

You gonna post your pictures?


----------



## wala (Jan 17, 2007)

who me?... i just did actually yeh....... Go check em out if you wanna


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

If they are the same as the ones at the other place I have seen em.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 17, 2007)

wala said:


> who me?... i just did actually yeh....... Go check em out if you wanna



Holy Shit. You are one ripped up weight lifter.


----------



## wala (Jan 17, 2007)

some are and some aren't


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

I would be interested to see what kinda of numbers you put up. Start a journal.


----------



## wala (Jan 17, 2007)

i'll take a look at yours first... i've never made any kind of journal.. ever!


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

They are alot of fun. Besides you will get alot of critisism which is great!


----------



## wala (Jan 17, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Holy Shit. You are one ripped up weight lifter.



cheers man, i wouldn't say im ripped tho... im actually in the process of just changing my diet around to cut my fat.. while keeping muscle (horrible equation to work out!).. so i'm lookin to lose at least 10lb in fat over the next few months


----------



## wala (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> They are alot of fun. Besides you will get alot of critisism which is great!



guess so... i like to hear about where i can improve.. its all well and good people saying wow, lookin good (whether they mean it or not) but that aint gonna get a mofo anywher is it!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2007)

Criticism or a beating, one of the two


----------



## wala (Jan 17, 2007)

haha... im new, you cant beat a newbie!.... can you?


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Ya I get beatings, especially whenever I post nutrition and Jodi comes into my journal. Gotta love her!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2007)

wala welcome to IM!


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome Wala.


----------

